# 5 gal A/P Bucket =NEWBIE



## dirkclod (Mar 9, 2014)

I have searched and searched for a post on making a bucket tank to do fingers and all I can't find it . I am sorry to ask but can someone point me to that topic ? Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 9, 2014)

A lot of the best information is in the old posts like this one: Peroxide Acid Method.

Palladium just reposted a compilation of that post along with a lot of follow-up posts yesterday: Understanding copper chloride. I believe it was originally put together by aflacglobal. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## dirkclod (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks ! That is what I was looking for !!!


----------



## necromancer (Mar 9, 2014)

now you have to make a thread with photos on how you built & recovered your gold from fingers

we all love "my way" tutorials

Dave C


PS.
i typed in AP METHOD in the google box, this is what popped up first

AP method help
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=16541

first time using AP
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=17975

Acid Peroxide Process Information Thread Q & A's
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12914

More info requested on AP process
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19967


have you thought about making a donation to this great forum ?
http://goldrefiningforum.com/donations.html


----------



## dirkclod (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks and I did donate for this is a great site ,am having a little problem trying to find out where to post as not to get any one upset ! now I need to figure out how or what to put in bottom of bucket. maybe just curl up hose and put holes in them with end closed off or a bubbler stone or ?


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 13, 2014)

Find and read through the AP posts... Use the google search above.
Goto the local store and buy a cheap air stone for a fish tank. You will probably eat the first couple stones away but will find 1 that will last.

The stone from the bubbler will come out when you dissolve the gold so.

B.S.


----------



## artart47 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi !
I took a piece of the plastic tubing and heat the end so it melted shut. Then I took a finnish nail held with a pliers, heat it red-hot and melted a line of holes thru the last foot of the tubing. it always curls up into a roll by itself. set it in the bottom of my bucket place the inner bucket on top, plug the tubing into the air pump and away it goes.
artart47


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 15, 2014)

Make sure any fittings on the tubing are a plastic type and never metal.
The acid fumes will end up destroying any metals near by and this could actually allow the tubing to fall away from the pump and start a siphon draining the acid from your tank.
Please don't ask how I know this :shock:


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 15, 2014)

niteliteone
This is how we all learn...the wrong way of doing things...
Sometimes the hard way teaches us the most.
I hang my air pump higher the my AP and secure the hose to the wall in case of a mishap.

B. S.


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 15, 2014)

I seem to learn too many lessons this way :shock:


----------



## dirkclod (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks all ! Got me 4 of these and pump and plan to have 4 buckets running all at once at different stages . been doing 2 but now I want MORE ! :twisted:


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

very nice,

some tips.....

#1 the metal handles on the white buckets will not do well in the presents of HCL :!: :!: 

#2 by using buckets that fit on top of each other snugly will decrease the amount of acid that gets splashed out of the bottom bucket by the bubbler
:!: you do not want HCL soaking into the ground or onto a concrete / cement surface :!:




EDIT: for spelling


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

niteliteone said:


> I seem to learn too many lessons this way :shock:



hope you don't own any powder actuated fastening tools :shock:


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 24, 2014)

necromancer said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to learn too many lessons this way :shock:
> ...


I actually own both a Hilti and a Ramset, .22 cal. plus about half a dozen pneumatic nailers from wire gauge to 16d. I even have a propane powered framing nailer from Bostitch that has an actual ignition system with spark plug :shock:

The tool that now scares me is my table saw. A couple years ago the damn thing kicked and took off the tip of my right thumb. It's about a 1/4 inch shorter now :shock:


----------



## dirkclod (Mar 24, 2014)

this is out side away from anything and thanks for the tips !! have got post that I will show whole set up this week in general chat[?] where I am working 30 lbs. of fingers and adding to button.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

dirkclod said:


> this is out side away from anything and thanks for the tips !! have got post that I will show whole set up this week in general chat[?] where I am working 30 lbs. of fingers and adding to button.



if you are going make a "how to post" with photos of the complete method i would say post in the tutorials section (with a clear title)

if you are just showing your button put it in the gallery section or there is a post called "where are all the pictures" ad your button to that post


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

niteliteone said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > niteliteone said:
> ...



i have a middle finger like that, from a sander, i get reminded of it every time i flip the bird LOL


----------



## dirkclod (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's my set up. Every other day I filter every bucket and replace back with more fingers if others clean and the same solution, then refine the foils and seem to be getting around 5 grams each time . Am going to do my 30 lb. lot then figure out how to get dissolved gold out of solution !! I keep around 2.5 to 3 lbs of fingers in each bucket. I keep buckets covered except when working them and fumes still can get out and I do wear gloves ,face shield and respirator ! SAFETY ALWAYS !!!


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one to have had tool incidents. Framing nail through the thumb, 10,000 rpm wire wheel does funny things to skin, diamond blades burn more than cut, oh the memories.....


----------



## dirkclod (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry necromancer I didn't read your post before I posted or I wouldn't have went and posted anyway. I seem to have just got caught up in this I am not thinking about where I'm posting. I think I will just read from here out .


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

dirkclod said:


> Here's my set up. Every other day I filter every bucket and replace back with more fingers if others clean and the same solution, then refine the foils and seem to be getting around 5 grams each time . Am going to do my 30 lb. lot then figure out how to get dissolved gold out of solution !! I keep around 2.5 to 3 lbs of fingers in each bucket. I keep buckets covered except when working them and fumes still can get out and I do wear gloves ,face shield and respirator ! SAFETY ALWAYS !!!



hope no one is going to be eating or sitting on that table. (safety first)

your doing a great job recovering, please make sure the little things get taken care of.
bubbles from the bucket will be putting acid & heavy metals on the seats & table top.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 24, 2014)

dirkclod 
Hope you are not adding anymore peroxide.
You only needed enough to start the reaction. Then the solution does the rest. Except for maybe adding alittle HCL to keep things covered.

There will be NO gold in solution as it's all copper, nickle, etc.

Rinse the flakes good several times water, HCL, water. Warm to hot to get the Copper chlorides out. Letting gold settle each time. And pour off rinses into tall container and let sit for a day or so. More fine gold will settle out.

Looks good except not very secure. Hope there's no kids, amminals or wind to cause an accident. Maybe on the ground with a box over it so it's not so open.

B.S.
...I like pics of flakes. Lots of flakes...


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 25, 2014)

Being a fisherman, I started processing gold fingers in an old plastic minnow bucket setup
that had a slotted bucket inside a bucket to allow you to lift the inner bucket and more
easily get the minnows that you were fishing with. I just put the fingers in the inner
bucket and with some vigorous up and down motion and water rinsing I could get most
of the foils to come off and float down into the main bucket. 8)


----------



## dirkclod (Mar 26, 2014)

Here ya go pantherlikher .


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice pic. I swirreled mine for over an hour playing with it.

Then poured of the brown silt from it and have the flakes next to my mouse as a constant reminder to stay focused.
The brown silt I add to other batches of HCL + bleach when I'm getting ready to drop. After a day, I decant, pour solution into drop glass, and rinse using rinse water to add to drop solution.
Helps to use up the acids for easier drop of dirty gold.
Next month or so, when it warms up(I clean the garage out as per wife), I'll start off by refinning all powders except my flakes and work on the melting to show her, and ya'll, my first button. From mostly gold trimmed glassware.


----------



## butcher (Mar 27, 2014)

I cannot wait to see the pictures of the clean garage, and the gold also, although for me the clean garage would be the harder task, of the two, and more of an accomplishment to show the wife, although she does like the gold...


----------

